# connecting an old TV to a new soundbar



## tomandjj (Dec 20, 2014)

I have an older HDTV (Panasonic TH-32LHD7) with only speaker line outs for external speakers. There are no RCA audio out ports (red / white). I just purchased an amplified sound bar with RCA audio in , Mini Jack "line in" and a coaxial "line in". Can I connect the 6 ohm speaker wire outputs from the TV to any of those three ports on the sound bar? I tried taking an RCA cable and cutting it back to the positive and negative and putting them into the TV speaker outputs but got allot of feedback noise. I'm guessing that because the outputs are already amplified, its a problem or that I might need store bought RCA to speaker cables. The Soundbar is an inexpensive Sceptre SRS unit.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

There will be other opinions here. I would take the sound bar back to the store and tell them it doesn't connect and ask for a refund (Approx. $150.) What you bought isn't going to significantly improve the sound of your TV.


----------



## tomandjj (Dec 20, 2014)

The TV has no speakers so I do need some kind of external speaker. The sound bar fits the area better than two speakers and gas a buI'll in sub woofer. 

I need something and really just need to know if I can send a 6ohm signal through RCA IR Mini jacks.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

would you please give the full model of the speaker. might want to see if the following will work

How to Convert Speaker Wires to RCA Plugs | Tech Channel - RadioShack

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qATH05l8QLc


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

What's the exact model of the Sound Bar?


----------



## tomandjj (Dec 20, 2014)

Sceptre SB301523 
2.1 Channel Home Theater Sound Bar with Built-in Subwoofer


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Sorry, I forgot to ask, also list all the input/output options on the back of the monitor. There might be an alternative. I have to go out now. Hopefully this will be enough info for someone to solve.


----------



## tomandjj (Dec 20, 2014)

Only output is two speaker outputs on the back of the TV


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If you're in the U.S. , just go to a Radio Shack or similar and they'll have the pre-connected wiring so you won't have to splice/solder or anything like that. Since most carry 4 or 8 ohm capacity I can't see why 6 ohm should be a problem.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

RCA inputs / outputs will be based on signals related to 0dB or decibels which in easy language means that the signals are based around a voltage of less than 1 volt into the load or speaker. Voltages going into speakers will be much higher than this especially at higher volumes so what you really need is a method to drop the voltage from your speaker outputs to the much lower level required for the RCA input of your sound box. 

the best method for this is using an audio transformer which isolates the speaker outputs (or your TV) from the unit being connected to. It is possible that the TV circuitry might be at a different, much higher, voltage potential to the unit being connected to and that could cause damage to either or both pieces of equipment. I remember once at work when some guys wanted to connect two pieces of equipment together where on was earthed and the other not. The earthed component (A brand new PC out of the box) ended up with components being burnt and was trashed!


Take a look at this site that I found that explains circuits. you can either try to build one or try to find one ready made that you can put between the TV and the sound box that you have.

Line Output Converters


----------

